# Operations Budgets - Need Data



## Volunteer (Feb 6, 2010)

Moving from other thread. 

I am looking for current information to advise some local small high schools concerning their theater programs.

I am also looking for actual number averages for comparisons concerning how much money is spent per student for sport programs vs art/theater programs, nationwide. And how about cost per hour of activity. (What about travel and transportation costs as I watch the sports busses leave each weekend!)
Plus, typical or average budget(s) for running theater programs overall and per production. 
Plus, when running a community auditorium 450 seats, what ongoing budget costs for staff, equipment, operations should they expect, either running it for the school use, music programs and lecture uses, and what about community use, are the costs different? I expect the district needs to cover costs and get them from the community, use fees, taxes, - what are average rental fees or costs? Schools seem to be surprised to find themselves in the "theater business" after having built a new auditorium, and without budgeting for operations. 
I have to think these numbers are published somewhere, and if anyone has some idea where I might find these numbers, I would be appreciative. 
Do you have numbers for your facility and program? Size of your space and program? Any information you wish to share can be kept strictly confidential.
Is there a good video explaining what an overall technical theater program and production is all about, and what is involved in a production, and what is involved with running a community auditorium? Not a how to, but what goes on, and what does it take to run a show. 
One administrator commented "I thought the scene shop was going to be an empty room." Another when seeing a control booth with a light board operator, sound operator and stage manager during a show said, "I had no idea it was this involved." What information for administrators do you find helpful?
Long term planning...


----------



## Volunteer (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there no information out there? 

The school is taking the theater production ticket income and putting it in the "school's activity fund", of which the drama department is not able to withdraw money. That fund pays for sports refs and scoreboard assistants, but the drama teacher had to pay for her help out of her own pocket. She does get some budget for production, but is not able to pay for labor.

I want to get some ideas and general or average financial information to the administration or this will become a disaster to the arts program. 

She is also in charge of the overall facility, has no facility maintenance budget for anything, and the IT department, (read 2 district computer guys) are supposed to be doing the lights and sound tech, and are always too busy... drama classes, 5 productions per school year, 3 different schools, plus outside events...

I know money is tight everywhere, but starting a program like this with no idea of what it "should" cost will stunt a program. Right?

Anyone? Bueller?


----------

